# Old thread



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Weather you call him T-Chisel, T-Mac, Tommy Mac, or Thomas J. MacDonald- to me he's a conundrum. You see, I'm not sure if I like him or hate him…

I know I cringe every time I hear him say something like "Come on guys, you can do this, it's not that hard…" which sounds to me like he's really thinking "Look here you freaking morons, even a drooling imbecile like you should be able to fumble your way through this…"

But, at the same time, I find myself strangely drawn to him. No, it's not because I enjoy the way he looks into the camera repeatedly during the course of a project to flutter his eyelashes and tell us how good looking he thinks he is. (At least a half dozen times in the Bombe Secretary series). I think it's because he has undeniable talent.

I've thought long and hard about it, and I've decided that he isn't the egomaniac he appears to be at times. In fact I think he may even have a GENUINE desire to help others be better woodworkers. I still could do without the "You can do this guys, it's not that hard…" every ten minutes, but that's just me.

So, why am I even bringing this up. Well, I've been watching his older videos again at Thomasjmacdonald.com. And I've really learned a lot, in fact, I learn more every time I re-watch them. I think I may even be about to admit that I am enjoying them…

Right now I'm on the Bombe Secretary series, which is about 80 film clips of 5-15 minutes each. And a real gem can be found in almost every clip. Plus that older guy that assists him (Al D'Attanasio) could have a job in my shop ANY day! So I *HIGHLY *recommend that every woodworker here suffer through the occasional cheesy quip and regular doses of "Come on, Guys". The skills this guy teaches (for free, I might add) is well worth it.

So in conclusion- If you're out there Mr. T. Chisel… you're starting to grow on me. And that's not easy to do, just ask that thing on my neck…


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Norm Abram he is not, but he does have a natural ability in front of and off camera


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tommy is a great guy to talk to. I met him at the Baltimore Woodworking show. And he knew me when I walked up to his booth. Having my picture taken with T-Mac and Charles Neal was great Of course Charles gave me a set of Rabbit Ears.

The owner of the Woodcraft store was wanted who that guy was with his two guys. Both Charles and Tommy work with the Woodcraft Company.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Stumpy, sounds like you have a man-crush and just hate to admit it.


----------



## rawdawgs50 (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know T Chizzzel, and have nothing bad to say about him. I don't think his show is great (probably not of his doing…from what I hear woodcraft owns his balls)...nor have I watched all of them. But at least its something out there. So for that..thanks T-DawG.

What I do know… is that when I want to learn something I watch *Charles Neil*. He is so far superior to any other videos I have ever seen that I just stopped looking for content elsewhere. I honestly feel like I am wasting time watching someone else try and explain it. If he is doing it you better believe I am paying attention.

Those who are not subscribing to his Mastering Wood Working series have really missed the boat. Improve your wood working knowledge to master level tricks of the trade.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I searched Bombe Secretary series and got a 70's porn flick.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey *CharlieM* and *miles125* , LMAO !!! : )


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

You know how I hate to drop names, but the other day I was at a show and met Fred Muckenfutch and he and Bill Frankenfletcher let me take my picture with them, so…


----------



## ptweedy (Feb 9, 2009)

does anyone know when tommy mac is going to start posting season 2 on the website????? phil


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*SNubs*..Hahahaha : )


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

There are several aspects to T-Mac. His talent is undeniable. His ability to share that talent is very good. I think his desire to be helpful and provide good advice is also beyond question. What is left is his personality/style.

I happen to like his style and personality. Even if I didn't, I would put up with it because he has so much great advice to share and he shares it willingly and gladly. I particularly like the balance he maintains between the use of power tools and hand tools. With all due respect, Norm was a power tool guy who only used a hand tool occasionally. There is definitely an important place for hand tools in almost any project. Tommy teaches that well. Norm increased the sale of biscuit jointers. Tommy will increase the sale of hand planes.

In the first season he had a few rough moments. I have jokingly said that maybe in the second season he could change the name to "fine cut" because the rough moments will be gone (or at least reduced).

Hey Tommy - You can use the name "Fine Cut" without paying any royalty to me.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Funny thing, RawDog- I once came upon a video on Youtube of this guy in what looked to me like an old basement full of junk talking about woodworking. I watched for a minute or two and then decided that guy should stick to making projects and not videos because he comes across as a rambling hillbilly who couldn't put two coherent sentences together when confronted with a camera.

Some time later, after hearing somebody raving about him, I went to Charles Neil's website and darn if it wasn't the same guy!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Tommy- You may not have to pay RichGreer for the new nickname, but you will have to pay me 'cause for years the ladies have called me Fine Cut. (I have washboard abs and a tight little behind.)

I have only watched one episode of Rough Cut. I hated it because it was too rushed. They were trying to put way too much into a half hour. Norm used to break it up into more episodes. I'd watch it if it was on, but I don't seem to get it here. My experience is with his older video pod casts, which are multi-episode and so MUCH more informative. Again, I like his effort, love his skill, but wonder if he treats everyone in his shop like a retard sometimes…


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

He has some rough edges. Some of his repeated phrases bug me a little, "look it" and "come on guys", but those are trivial details. Once he slows down a bit and gets used to making a tv show, he will grow and the show will be better for it. He is a good wood worker. In my opinion, I liked to watch David Marks the most. I saw him as a true artist. Howevrer, I like all ww shows, because i like woodworking. Some shows are better than others however. I will watch American Woodworker, but i find myself questioning Scott's talent level. But I still like to watch.you never know when you might learn something from one of them. I also think the wood whisperer does a fine job, and possibly could make the best show. He is informative and talented.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tommy, If you are out there in cyberspace, I love ya even if Stumpy doesn't ;-)) + Everything Rich said ^2

Stumpy, Do you think Tommy pumps up for the shoots or just naturally muscular and athletic?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Topo*- Get a room, will ya…

*Shane*- I got the same impression of American Woodworker as you. He's the kind of guy who would make a highboy with biscuit joinery… in fact, I think he DID!


----------



## retiredandtired (Mar 10, 2011)

Well nobody put him in the Readneck zone. I am glad because I feel we are above the level of words yall use up younder


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*David*- Huh?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I just watched the Charles Neil's first 30min video on the pie safe. He's a very experienced, extremely skilled guy. But I have to say, if my films are half as slow and drawn out as his I'm going to strap myself to a 2X4 and take a ride through the planer.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

David - - - Huh?

- JJ


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Get a room? ? What? ? ? ? ? ? I must be too easy gong. I like them all ;-)) Not sure about who Am WW is, thought it was a magazine who keeps calling me ;-))


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

I like to watch Garrett Hack on FWW. He has a very easy going style and a good sense of rhythm. I just wish he would do more. Here's an example - http://www.finewoodworking.com/PlansAndProjects/PlansAndProjectsArticle.aspx?id=33097


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Topa, I may have misnamed the show. Its american something, workshop? Woodworker? Scott Phillips is the host. There are couple of threads/rants on this site about him. I with you, I like them all too. Sorry if I misquoted the title of the show.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I should have known, but they don't show it here anymore. It is Am Workshop I think. That would be the first to go and at the bottom of my list. PBS always wants donations, but they take everything off that is any good;-( Right now, Tommy is the only one on;-((


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

CR1- No, that's not the producers. It's his personality, love it or hate it. It's actually worse in the early videos he made before the PBS show ever existed.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Norm* never said *"Bada Bing*" when a project was completed!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

@Richgreer…I have to laugh when Norm does use a hammer. The one he uses looks like it came off the 99 cent junk table during the Civil War!

Someone said the other day that the new Rough Cut had started but I can't find it. I think he will be better this year. Thru out the year I have seen his comments about listening to what is being said on the WW forums and making some changes.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*poopiekat…LMAO !!!*

I believe that I saw one of Tmacs new shows recently and he appeared to be slightly sedated and actually let his shop teacher talk without interruption , AND , the best part was , I don't recall him saying "you guys" more than once (if even that) throughout the entire show !!


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd like to come up w/ a new word: "Tommy-Mac-isms". Any phrase that Tommy Mac repeats over and over again would be a "TommyMacism" or "T-Mac-ism" for short.

You can use it in a sentence like this:
Although, its nice to invent words, I hope the producers strap a shock collar around his neck and zap him everytime he utters one of these T-Mac-isms.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Being out in the public eye is a tough row to hoe ;-))


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Topo thinks Tommy Mac is a god among blond men with little sprigs of hair that hang wistfully in front of their face. Me, I think he's a LOT more talented than I am, so I try to put up with his foibles in an effort to learn.

Don't get me wrong, I'd enjoy a T-Chisel marathon more than five minutes of Charles Neil, another extremely talented guy who's videos are just PAINFUL.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Charles and Tommy are both members of this site, for what its worth. Probably not much, but at least they both can get unfiltered feedback. If they are interested that is.

Seems like the consensus on Tommy is he has talent, just needs to fine tune the message or the delivery a bit. I am not hoing to comment on who may or may not have a man crush on him


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY Shane!

I don't want to give the wrong impression. The title of this thread is a little tongue-in-cheek. Tommy Mac seems to me to be a nice guy with a load of talent and a strong desire to share what he knows. I think he comes across like he thinks we are all a bunch of idiots at times, but I doubt that he really feels that way. I am sure I have my foibles that give the wrong impression to others as well. For example, I have there tremendous muscles that make people assume I am some sort of steroid injecting hard-body. But in reality I'm just a regular guy. A very good looking, regular guy.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, me too. I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Perfect45Degree (May 16, 2011)

Wow, you guys really crack me up! I'll be looking at all of these celeb types and check out what they have to say. Thanks for the referrals and keep up with the humor, just got to love ya!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

>"Few are such relentless self-promoters." 
Tommy's posting record on LJ sorta confirms this too. Nothing much to help others here, mostly just to promote his show and DVD's. Eli is about the same. Its like they are using LJ strictly for advertisement. I guess Escalate doesn't mind. You ever see any RC ads on LJ?

I tried to find a place to express my opinions to the creators of the show but they want you to 'sign up' just to comment. Makes me wonder if they really would listen or are they just phishing.

It just seems that there are so many other better choices they could have made. As slow as Charles's videos are, I'd much rather see him have a show. He seems like a real genuine guy wanting to help out the viewer.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Jacquelyn - can I call you Jackie? I went to the site on your signature and found your work so stunning that i absolutely HAD to add you to my friends list. (Which is a pretty big honor. You're welcome.)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Jacquelyn, I just buddied you too. Awesome work you do. I don't want to miss any!! ;-))

I thought I was the only good looking hard body on LJ, well, used to be hard before I started plumping.  Drs have asked me a lot if I take steroids. Nope, just working too hard all my life ;-(( I guess I will have to welcome you guys to the club;-)

I like Tommy's and Charles' styles. We need a little variety in the personalities. Too bad their videos are way over my head. Sort of like Wood Whisperer's build alongs. Not something I'll get to right away.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

i like what T' mack builds, but he moves way to fast;(building and speaking). and whats with the helper guest?
Norm did ALL. even if he had helper elves behind the scenes. maybe it will smooth out in time.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Tommy is … just … SOOOOooooo Tommy.

As an old girlfriend used to say … "well, aren't you who you are ?!?"

And Tommy … is !


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

When I first saw this thread, I thought that "hate" was a mighty strong word coming from a member like Stumpy. I'm glad you cleared that up for us, Stump.

I'm sure there are lots of different aspects of filming shows like this. And, I'm also sure that there are tons of them that we've never even thought about. It took a while, but Tommy Mac has become one of my regular shows to watch. Well, in fact, there are so few actual woodworking shows, we really don't have much of a choice. He's young and still "growing". I wish TM the best of luck.

I don't think that these guys are on LJ just for promoting their shows. TM probably has tons of vids, plans and tips he could offer up, but like any business man, he chooses not to. And I don't blame him a bit for that. As far as LJ members, TM seems to look at the site a little different than Charles, Tom Hintz, Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer) or the other pros on here that I haven't listed. BUT, I'd bet that if you sent TM a PM asking for some help or a suggestion, he would do his best to help you out.

- JJ


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I agree with you Swamp Yankee.

My wife watched a few minutes of the show that I recorded last Saturday where he built a little mirror on top of a drawer and his road trip was to the Gamble House, and she is convinced he has some type of medical "disorder". What's the opposite of ADD??

He had a "helper" who did almost all of the layout and detail, and he was more "active" than I had seen in the past, waving boards around and throwing stuff down…

My favorite line (which illustrates to me how much he really doesn't know or cannot articulate) was made while standing in the living room of the Gamble House, "You can see the Greene and Greene influence in a lot of things in this room".

*I would hope so*, since they designed everything in it, including the carpets.

Give me the Woodwhisperer anyday, he physically does the projects himself and projects himself as a real woodworker and is an excellent teacher…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It would be an awfully dull world if eveyone was just like Norm ;-))


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

"Tommy's posting record on LJ sorta confirms this too. Nothing much to help others here, mostly just to promote his show and DVD's. Eli is about the same. Its like they are using LJ strictly for advertisement. I guess Escalate doesn't mind. You ever see any RC ads on LJ?"

I wasn't going to say anything, but candidates get to respond if they are mentioned directly.  Also, I'm speaking only for myself.

To the point quoted above, I tried to be an active member here a couple of years ago. My waning activity had two main causes. First, posting online is not a high priority for me. I have my work and my personal life that occupy plenty of my time. I'm not going to sacrifice my personal life to browse forums, and shop time generally trumps internet time. I've picked things up a bit on twitter because it suits my schedule better (read: it's easier and quicker to update). As a whole, I just don't get on forums as much as I used to.

Secondly, concerning Lumberjocks, as a whole this community doesn't appeal to me. The size and scope turn me off, and I've never gotten comfortable with the organization of the site. I have trouble consistently finding the things that interest me. A couple of times I've started to get involved again, but there are some very strong personalities on this site which I don't enjoy. Though they don't represent the whole, they tend to be vocal, unsympathetic, and unyielding. Open-mindedness (sorry for the loaded term) is hugely important for me, so I find these isolated, but persistent voices discouraging. I don't mean to condemn the site or punish the many, but I'm not currently willing or able to spend enough time here to get the value I'd like out of this site. I have met some great people, and enjoyed the relationships I have built. I'd love to meet more of you and see/hear about your work at shows, like the WoodExpo (shameless plug). Maybe I'll figure this place out some day, but I'm still working on Season 2, preparing for Season 3, and trying to squeeze in some commission work on top of it all.

Thanks for watching the show, though. Keep the comments coming!

Eli


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I haven't heard of you before. Where is the show broadcast? Cable networks?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I also have no idea who Eli is, good post. But maybe he is not on here, can I get some more info please? Show name, channel, full name?


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Been watching Rough Cut this season (DVRd). I agree, I find him very rushed, but then again I'm a born-again Southerner (they call me a Damn Yankee here) so find the Boston accent and speech very fast. That said, either I'm getting us to it or he is slowing down a bit (a very small bit). I try and walk all WW shows, in hopes that "they" will make more. I think a 30-minute format (60-minute for that matter) is a very difficult format to fit a whole lot of WW info into. Hell - it can take that long to explain how to set up some tools. However, I have found all of them very informative. Could I remake whatever he was showing, maybe maybe not, but I did learn something. I think if they took out the "Rough Cut Roadtrip" they could probably cover more.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

His name is Eli Cleveland. He's a production assistant for the WGBH series Rough Cut - Woodworking with Tommy Mac.

His website - http://www.wix.com/escfurniture/elicleveland

His profile on Rough Cut - http://www.thomasjmacdonald.com/rough-cut-woodworking/roughcutteam.php


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks, I thought I was missing something like another ww show. I can relax now.


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry about that. I should have introduced myself. I was only speaking to the comment rance made about me. I don't represent Rough Cut, so I was just answering as myself. I can see how talking about "the show" was a bit confusing, though.

Eli

P.S. I'm the technical advisor, this year!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I can't emphasize enough that my experience with Tommy Mac is with his OLD STUFF. It was a series of project videos he did for his personal website a few years back. In these he did some fantastic projects, breaking them up into as many as 80 separate video clips of 3 minutes to as long as 15 minutes each. These were less rushed, but his personality quirks were on FULL display. I've only seen one of the Rough Cut Shows.

Actually, like I keep saying above- the title of this thread is tongue-in-cheek. Tommy has begun to grow on me, and I may be close to even liking him!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

OhByTheWay: the afternoon I spent at Tommy's shop … was with Tommy AND Eli.

Two … quality human beings (high praise from me) ... talented woodworkers … and all-around good people.

Their enthusiasm for their show, AND for our craft, is infectious, and something we should all cherish and respect.

*Keep on truckin', Eli !!!*


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

What ShaneA said. Especially, "Come on guys"... It's remarkable how grating it is on my ears.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

I'm extremely grateful for the time and dedication these folks put into their shows, podcasts, YouTube videos, etc. I'm a beginner so they all have value for me whatever the level of instruction/performance - I absorb it all.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

As for Eli's comment above-

I am sure his line of work keeps him quite busy, so I don't doubt that he lacks the time to be part of this community. I don't hold that against him or anyone else. At times I myself get too busy to post here too.


----------



## stevenmadden (Dec 10, 2009)

*Tommy*: Maybe you can help. I would love to chime in with an opinion about your show but have yet to see an episode. The public television station in my area (ValleyPBS, Fresno/Clovis, California) hasn't picked it up. Is there anything that you or your team can do about this? Is there anything I can do? I don't imagine there is, but it doesn't hurt to ask. I would love to have an opportunity to watch it.

Steve


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Stumpy*, I like the guy and I think he's a pretty good teacher. He's generous too considering that all the ones that I've seen are free. It looks like you're going to be learning a lot from him. As soon as I get through this carving kick I'm on I'm going to start watching his videos again myself.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Tommy Mac-* Don't let the criticism get to you. Guys like you and I are on a level that they can't possibly understand, what with our tremendous skill and boyish good looks. Yes, God gave to us with both hands and some people just can't deal with that.

Besides, Topo is absolutely in LOVE with you!


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

From Tommy "all the other people making content for free on the web are doing a pretty good job.If you think its easy get a camera and start your own…"

and sure enough some have tried. I saw an attempt not so long ago from someone in Michigan …that show was slow as molasses in January…ain't that right Stumpy? : )


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Wait till you see the new version, Chelli- I took out 75% of the content and added 20 minutes of random monster truck footage…


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

Really? I thought it was "sex sells" not monster trucks sell.

That's why I like you Stumpy - you can take it as much as you can dish it. I wish you all the best


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

"If you have any real ideas on who,what and where we should go let me know. All the other talk about my style,accent,hair,shirt lack of being an interviewer and all the other comments about being on drugs,not on drugs too much coffee ,lack of sleep or any other creative b*ll breaking you like to do is all fun and games but not very helpful ,although I do get a kick out of it,Trust me I would be even harder on the new guy if I had time to hang out and type as much as some of you…GUYS!"

Naw, the man has control over how he speaks. If I had a show like him, I'd be taking lessons. The folks in Woodsmith and The Woodwright Shop, et. al., may serve as inpiring examples. No one says he has to be the same off the stage as on. But, IMO, since he's got a paying audience, he should not act the same on the stage as off.


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

Stumpy,

He's starting to grow on me, too. I still laugh when he says "wicked," though. 

Eli


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh Good Lord! I grew up in W. Spfld., Ma., and that comment ^ almost made coffe shoot out my nose. I've never seen T Mac's show, but if he says "wicked" a lot, I won't even look for it in the schedule.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well said Tommy. I like the show, well I think I like any woodworking show for that matter. Your personality is just East Coast. LOL It would be like hanging with a Southern California ( myself), a New Yorker ( city guy ) a Southern guy and a Harcore Texan. We are all different.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I second the East Coast comment. I guess I found a couple things odd about Tommy's comment. One, basically he is saying the collection of woodworkers here arent worth his time or marketing efforts. Because "there just isnt enough traffic to make any money". Hey, per Tommy, he has a million viewers a week. What does he need with a small group of target audience folk?

Second, he recieved unfiltered feedback about him and his show. What he took away from it, was there was no constructive comments on how to improve the show. Basically just people commenting on his shirt and hair. I read all the comments, made a couple of my own. I could care less about what dude looks like, I am not trying to date him. I dont think he understood that we all basically respect his talent and skill level as a woodworker. That is a good thing. he could check out the Scott Phillips forums to see how well recieved his talent is. I feel like he missed or didnt understand is how his message is delivered.

Despite popular opinion, there is an actuall world outside Boston/New York area. Strange to some people, I know. For the rest of us outside that area, even if there is only five of us, the message delivery/style of the hard core east coaster is not always easily digested. A little more toned down, relaxed delivery might appeal to more people. Who knows maybe he could get to a million and five viewers per week. I guess I see critiques on his mannerisms and speech patterns as valid critique for an on air personality. In his personal life, if he never left the Mass. area, and said wicked or bada bing, I could care less. But if he wants to become an icon, in the area of Norm, he needs to refine his message/delivery. Seems like valid critique, and he may be able to do it. Who knows, there may be more money to be made with of a more universal appeal.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

ShaneA, well you GUYS at least got a told that you're not really worth bothering about. I got tired of all the GUYS and stuff on his video and haven't watched the show. I might check it out sometime later as he improves. Maybe.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

A few facts some people may have missed:

1. Tommy's show is broadcasted FREE, no one here is required to pay anything for it (other than purchase authored DVDs of past shows and plans much like any other show format)

2. I read Tommy's comment about LJ traffic as a response to people accusing him of using lumberjocks only to promote his products in which he commented that this is not his intention since there isn't enough traffic here that is going to see his so called 'commercials" posts that are then lost in between all the other posts unless someone keeps bumping them up. it is that traffic that is not enough that kinda tells you LJ is not his marketing device.

3. I met Tommy in person and he is genuinely trying to help people out (yes, and trying to get paid for something in some way or another like the rest of us). Unknowingly to many he also offered to host a LJ get together in his shop which we have not taken him up on ( yet!  )

So give the guy a break. and lets go do some woodworking. I'm going to right now!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I am sure he is a nice guy. However, he is a paid on air TV personality. Athough his show is "free", he is paid for it. Making his on air personality open to public banter. I am not trying to beat the man down. I hope he will be a long running success. I like ww shows. However, I do see it as fair, and not mean, to wish for a more gentler delivery. With less East Coast, Mass. mannerisms that come off to me, and apparently some others as unnecessary. I not trying to get him to renounce Boston, especially in his off air life or persona. I just think he has potential to broaden his appeal. But I am a simple midwesterner, what could I possibly know? ; )


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't see the East Coast people putting down the "Woodsmith Shop" crew for their "accents," idioms, or midwest mannerisms ;-)


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Good point Neil. Being from the midwest, and clearly biased, I tend to think of most midwesterners as without accent. Guess its just what we all get used to. Wasnt Norm as Mass guy? I did not notice it on him so much.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

What Neil said +10.

The guy gets lambasted for his personal style, he responds in kind but a bit more judiciously, and ShaneA turns it into a regional fracas!

I suppose us east-coast guys could speak a little slower for you mid-western types so you could follow along.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I didnt mean to turn it into a regional fracas. I see neil's point. Well stated, and beautifly simple, as that a yokel like myself can understand. No need to speak or type more slowly, I understand I have basically offended everyone in the east coast and specifically boston, I did not mean to. I will work on trying to remove my footh from my mouth.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Fair enough, ShaneA.
--

To set the record straight, which is pretty easy because all you have to do is read Thomas McDonald's statement itself, he wasn't claiming that LJ members were "not really worth bothering about." He was responding to an earlier set of posts that claimed his presence here on LJ was only for self-promotion.

*Rance* - >"Few are such relentless self-promoters."
Tommy's posting record on LJ sorta confirms this too. Nothing much to help others here, mostly just to promote his show and DVD's. Eli is about the same. Its like they are using LJ strictly for advertisement. I guess Escalate doesn't mind. You ever see any RC ads on LJ?

*Thomas McDonald* - And as far as using L.J's as a place to shamelessly plug anything is really not a good business strategy.There just isn't enough traffic to make any money.The reason I post upcoming events, the premier of the show and new book is because a few,not many are interested in knowing whats up. So thanks again for taking the time to watch Rough Cut and commenting bout it here on Lumber Jocks.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't have a problem at all is someone wants to promote what they are doing here on Lumber Jocks- as long as it has to do with woodworking. This is a community of woodworkers, which is his audience.

However, I think this is much ado about nothing because I didn't see all that much controversy in this thread in the first place. Some people like him, some people don't; nobody called him a bung hole or anything, they just gave their opinions and Tommy Mac can take them or leave them. I suspect that he didn't mean to imply that he was going to leave them, though…


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Stumpy, your original post was lighthearted, funny, and meant to be endearing of Tommy Mac. At least that's how I took it. But these things always seem to morph into an opportunity for some to misrepresent, misread, and so on.

It's like the game of whispering a secret into the ear of the person next to you and by the time it gets around the circle to the last person, it resembles nothing like the original secret. Of course we don't need to rely on whispered secrets because it's all there in front of us and some still get it wrong.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Deke- I preferred your post before you edited it- "*as for those trying to make a show and be on video themselves… please, just stop, please if only for preserving some shred of personal dignity*."

Get ready for it… here it comes…

There are a BUNCH of people here on LJ's that work VERY hard to produce entertaining and instructional podcasts for FREE. By bunching them all together and brushing them off like that you insult not only them, but the thousands of woodworkers in this community who enjoy watching. You don't have to like them, you sure don't have to watch them. But your comment showed less class than ANYTHING said here about Tommy MacDonald.

I don't usually take offense at anything said on these boards, but you sir, are a moron.

Sorry for that angry display, folks, but I just watched dozens of videos posted by people here and there's not a single one that I don't appreciate- even if it's style or content doesn't always appeal to me…


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I just watched a new season show of RC and even though I feel it's still a bit rushed,I think it is an improvement over last year. He appears to be working on it, give him a chance.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Now I am sorry I missed the unedited post.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's what I think-

The few who don't like the show (and it seems that you are in the minority anyway) should watch a couple of more episodes (either Rough Cut or the older stuff on the website), and then see if you still feel the same way. Like I said, I didn't care for them at first, but after giving it a chance I came to appreciate the massive amount I was learning and suddenly they were growing on me. Now, I'm eagerly watching all 80+ episodes of the old Bombe project all over again, and my wife is actually laughing at his jokes!

*And besides, if I'd rejected it outright like I almost did, I never would have learned to cut wicked awesome dovetails!*

*By the way, Tommy*- some of the Bombe videos are not working and a couple others are out of order. You can't imagine how disappointing it is to watch all about making the drawers and then miss the next step because the video doesn't work! Get Eli or Al on top that, would ya! Badda-bing!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Deke- OH! So it was only ME that should "*stop if only for preserving some shred of personal dignity*". Now I understand! And my "*quick witted*" comments are "*pedestrian and predictable*" (which is a contradiction, but it still sounds very smart)...

I'm certainly glad you redirected your insults at their proper target… apology accepted…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Are you feeling ok, Deke? I'm not having trouble "following" you. I'm having trouble not laughing at you! You're going to overload the whole website with all those misplaced syllables!

I think you may not have as much to say as your wordiness seems to imply…

Oh, and the "1970's version" you seem to think I am trying to emulate was two CANADIANS on a news set talking about beer, not a Yooper working with wood. The difference is more than a little subtle… even back in the 70's…


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Children , please stop bickering : )
Thank you.*

*Sadly this forum post has gone astray like so many others here.
Let's summarize by saying that some folks like TMac's style and others don't , and also acknowledge that TMac is hearing us and is making changes for the better …and yes , Norm is from Massachusetts (born in R.I.) , yet has that universal appeal that we all loved so much : )*


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm watching Tommy MacDonald's Bombe series episode #37 right now. I never saw such a wide slab of mahogany. That must have been what lumber looked like in the dinosaur times…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I just got a whole new perspective on Tommy MacDonald. I used to hate him. Then he began growing on me. But THEN I saw this video…

Watch this

The guy just spent weeks on this part of the project, not to mention all that beautiful mahogany. And because of one tiny detail that nobody but him would even notice, he hammered it to pieces and made it right. If that doesn't make you respect this guy as a woodworker, I don't know WHAT does. I just wouldn't have been able to do it, I would have just compromised.

I don't know the guy personally, but if he had dedication like THAT- he can say "come on guys" and "Whadevva" all he wants!


----------



## victusvita (Oct 16, 2011)

sounds like he should be in the mafia


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

I'm watching TM's podcast (episode 40) and I'm thinking to myself, Tommy reminds me of someone. It's bugging the hell out of me because I can't quite put my finger on it and then it hits me.

He's Richard Gere with shaggy brown hair!

Am I right or am I right? I'm with Topa - major man-crush…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Dusty*- I never loved Norm. I liked him. Not like, liked him. But liked him…

*Johann*- I wonder if there is a woodworking mafia? I bet that's who controls the mahogany supply!

*Pierce*- I don't see the resemblance, and how'd you get that black & white photo of me, anyway?

*Deke*- Blah…blah…blah…


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

To Eli and Tommy. Thank you for chiming in. It is good to get straight input rather than conjecture from third parties. It is also nice to know that you read the comments and are addressing them directly.

Tommy, I don't deny that producing a show would be extremely difficult. I commend you for tackling the task. The woodworking community really needs some good shows. I can see things changed a little bit on Season 2 but a lot more would have to change to get me as a word of mouth promoter. I'll be checking in on season 3 when it comes around. I'm not writing you off just yet.

I could care less about your accent, hair, that sort of thing, but comments about your style, lack of being an interviewer, comments about too much coffee, and lack of sleep, and yes even your shirt should be taken seriously. This is what can turn many people off. It'd be a shame if you just didn't care. I know you would want a wider audience. By changing some things you could bring in more viewers and yet not loose the ones you have.

As for you being the producer, it seems that someone with an outside perspective would be better suited for choosing direction for the show. I'd guess you would be in too deep to see the real problems. "Can't see the forrest for the trees" comes to mind. Just a thought. Hey, what do I know, I've never even tried to do an online video. I'm just speaking from one viewer's perspective. I don't even know the difference between a producer and a director.

PS: FWIW, at http://www.thomasjmacdonald.com/rough-cut-woodworking/roughcutteam.php you show a pic of your crew of 7 but list 12 names. You might want to address this.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Holy moley…


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

RE: Bombe Secretary - Episode 40

Tommy, I've never built a Bombe Secretary. Hell, the only thing I've ever built was a pencil holder in junior high school, and I couldn't tell you the difference between a stop dado and a miter joint if my life depended on it. Nevertheless, here's what I think you should do.

Forget the &%$#@ pigeons! I don't see why they need a beautiful chest of drawers as a domicile. Wouldn't a simple bird house suffice?

It's just a thought.

By the way, I need a job. If you happen to be hiring and need another technical advisor for the show or perhaps need to replace Eli, I'm your guy. PM me and we'll talk.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't think he'll be calling on you, Pierce…


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Oh I don't know… I thought the bird-house suggestion was spot on. I probably should have saved the man-crush comment for the interview.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I'm not sure if you are aware but Tommy has left LumberJocks. He sent me a message and asked me to help.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

that really sucks Karson, but who can blame him.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know if it was on in your area , but this past Saturday , Tommy's guest was *Chuck Bender *, and they made a beautiful Arts and Crafts recliner. 
I think TMac could have skipped the roadtrip which was to Sam Maloof's home because it was sooo damn hurried and really didn't add anything to the chair that ended up as the project. I can't even imagine how much it cost to fly from one coast to the other with a film crew, get the story , go back home and edit everything down to a 1-2 minute blurb.
*Other than that , in my opinion , it was the best show yet ! : )*


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

That is a real bummer if he left, he should be here and I hate to think he left because of the post! I save and rewatch his shows all the time. 
Bummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, Tommy has indeed left. I spoke to him last week and he said it was because he has to stay off message boards just in case he says something that may get him in trouble. It's part of having a television show, and understandable because I say dumb stuff all the time!

I hated to see him go, but it is what it is…


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

Tommy is ok and kind of funny to watch.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

The joys of sponsorship… and all the ways in which they effectively censor their "spokespersons." Isn't it nice that we have Public Television around so we don't have to worry about commercial interests getting in the way on free expression?

Tommy - love the show!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

If this was turned around so that I had the TV show and this thread was about me, you bet your sweet ass that I would have backed down too. If you push a mans buttons long enough, he is going to push back. There is no way that T Mac could have afforded that…....... We've lost another great member (yes, I said "great"). Sad…. very sad the way the LumberJock site is now.

- JJ


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

I find it very unfortunate that he felt the need to leave for fear of potentially losing sponsors on his *Public Television* program. The worst form of censorship is self-censorship due to fear of losing one's livelihood, position, etc.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

I have refrained from responding to this ignorant thread, but, In life at 59 I have learned 2 lessons , you can't argue or debate with a drunk or a idiot, .. this thread seems to constitute both, Tommy Macdonald, is my friend, and has been for along time as well as many here, and I agree with Tommy, later ,,, let the likes of Stupie Nuts ( choherent sentences ) answer your question's .
However I will tell you this,,, Tommy isn't bailing over a dollar, it's more a question of, "Why Bother,", if you have a issue PM me, or Tommy, and we will tell you what we know, not what some moron thinks, .. Im gone as well , and 'Stupid Nuts" here in *********************************** , southern country we have a saying, " If ya cant run with the big dawg , stay the hell on the porch, you need to crawl under , I watched your Video and your a joke and if you want to prove your not, how about a challenge build, I am game are you, you choose the project and we both build it and post it right here, , your choice, hope its something decent , and above 1st grade,,, and we finish it,,, so put up or shut up,, lets see if "Stupid Nuts " has what it takes,, , I dare you,, take me on with something other than , your ignorant mouth,,, again,,, put up or shut up … what say you ,

[email protected] answers based on experience, and knowledge , not BS


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

bloody hell..even I wouldn't challenge Charles.. and I agree with both Tommy and Charles.. it's their products and craftsmanship that will define who is who..


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree Charles 100% this was nothing more than to create a Sh_ t storm.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Charles is not the guy I would take on in a challenge. Tommy built a Bombe in something like 6months a beautiful one at that and Charles built a beautiful one in 6 weeks. I would say put your chain saw away an go home rather than take on Charles.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, undoubtedly Mr. Neil is a talented wood worker, but I have to agree, his videos are painful to watch. In the end though, I believe is a tie, Mr. Neil might have better videos, but Stumpy certainly writes a more coherent sentence (and certainly more humorous.)

By the way Mr. Neil, English is my second language and even I know that the contraction for you are is you're not your, which is a possessive noun, as in "your shoes."

Sad to see that a funny thread became once again a pissing match extended to mine is bigger than yours… sigh….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*landog* You hit the nail square on the head! It is really too bad any modicum of civility seems to have left society completely with the turn of the centry ;-((


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

So, I say that I do not like Mr. Neil videos and that is an insult? Sorry to break it to you but that is an *opinion* not an insult. I do not know the man, nor has he done anything to me for me to insult him. In addition, getting through his posted rant was as painful as getting through his videos….sorry if you don't like my opinion, but it stands as it is and I am certainly not ashamed to state it. So back off ok bud…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Lets do some woodworking


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

That's a great idea , Jim : )


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

LOL…If i felt insulted every time someone corrected my English grammar I would have been in a fight every other week. So, between culture and class I will keep culture. On the other hand, I could sling an insult back at you, but you are not really worth the effort, this is what class is all about.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*I just went back and looked at the comment I made a couple weeks ago about Charles Neil*, and I can see why he was angry. Actually, I think I went a bit too far in an effort to me witty, which I do some times. While I did say he was a very talented craftsman, I also more than implied that he was a "hillbilly" and said I find his videos hard to watch. *The words I used gave the wrong impression about what I actually feel, so let me clarify in as honest of terms as I can.*

*Charles*- The only thing I don't like about your videos is that I feel they need more editing to make them less drawn out. When I said you have trouble putting two coherent sentences together, I didn't mean it like it sounded. What I should have said is the videos appear unrehearsed, sometimes it seems that you are trying to work out what you want to say on camera, which can be frustrating for the viewer. It's better to do it in short clips, carefully planning each sentence before the camera rolls. I am NOT an expert at filming woodworking videos, but I AM an expert at WATCHING them, and that's my personal opinion. *It doesn't, however, imply that you are stupid, uneducated or anything less than a talented, experienced woodworker. And it doesn't mean your videos are bad, in fact I still watch them.* I also appreciate that you go to all the trouble to share your experience in the first place.

You should have seen some of the comments I got about my videos, everything from "preserve a shred of personal dignity" to what you said, that I am "a joke"! Yet, I still intend on making more because I enjoy them, and I do have something worth sharing with others. Not everyone is going to like the style, but that says nothing about the woodworker.

*As for Tommy- *If you read my comments on this thread you'll see that they are very positive about him and his show. Those who say this thread was started to insult anyone simply did not READ it! In fact, Tommy thanked me for my comments about him and sent me a couple of very nice gifts. He didn't leave because of this thread, he left because he didn't want to do what I did- put my foot in my mouth by getting carried away, not thinking about what I was saying before commenting.

*So, sorry about what I said, Charles. The words didn't properly express what I feel.*


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Totally agree Charles the fact that Tommy is not my cup of tea when it comes to style, he is a WAY BETTER woodworker than I will ever be.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*By the way, Charles- I ACCEPT YOUR CHALLENGE!*

When someone like you gives someone like me an opportunity to have his work critiqued, you take it.

So, here's what I propose. We both make a small project, set a deadline, and post photographs of the our entries in the forum along with our personal comments. Then we can let others comment on our work too.

*You said I get to propose the rules…*

The project will be a small box or cabinet designed to sit on a living room end table and hold the junk that a person would like close at hand (remote control, etc). Any style that would be appropriate for the stated purpose is allowed.

Only solid, domestic woods can be used. No veneers or exotic woods.

The entries should be judged based on three criteria: *1. Form* (a score of 1-10 on overall design and uniqueness); *2. Joinery* (a score of 1-10 on overall durability and craftsmanship); *3. Function* (a score of 1-10 on the usefullness of the design for the stated purpose)

The person with the highest score as given by members of the Lumber Jock community through their comments made within seven days of the time the results are posted will win.

*Finally- we must agree to make a GIFT of the final projects to each other, shipped at our own expense.* This will ensure that a undue amount of money is not spent by either side.

The deadline for completing the project will be a 12:00 PM EST November 3rd- a week from this Saturday.

You dared me, you almost double-dared me. So shall we do it?


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

By all mean's, but I will be using a dye, should be fun,,, and good luck !


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

OK- I removed the rule about the finish so you can use a dye. Otherwise, we've both agreed to the terms and I'll PM you before the deadline to coordinate the results thread. I'll also be starting a new thread now to advertise our challenge and encourage others to be prepared to score the entries when they are done.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

"Whateva"... I am good to go,,,


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I never had an opinion of TMac until this past weekend when I had a chance to see him in action and talk to him at the Woodworking Show in Dallas. His story really inspired me and my son who was with me. My son has a severe learning disability and really struggles with high school. Tommy didn't talk much about his fame today but instead told the story of how a high-school dropout left to join the carpenters union and struggled to learn the trade with nominal pay at best. 17 years later he suffered an injury that didn't allow him to do construction any longer, was accepted into woodworking school and struggled through that, and was invited by Bob Villa to stage some of his items in a house that was just completed. Look at him today! I was walking around the show, I looked over and he was sitting at a table by himself with nobody else around, my son and I spent 10 minutes talking to him. How can I not like someone who gives my son hope? Thanks Tommy!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*One more thing Charles*- Since this whole thing started over videos- how about we make a second part to the challenge…

We document the woodworking contest from our own point of view in a video. It can be any length, any style, anything you like. It will include some selected footage of the build, etc. It will have no baring on the winner of the project build, but we will both post them online a week after the end of the judging, and allow comments on the videos themselves. There will be no winner or loser on this part, but I think it would be fun. Sound good?


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

It's obviously a very sad, unmannered culture you speak of…good day 

How would you know?


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Stupie , photos will have to do, I have a new DVD in process, as well as a weekly show, to film, and client work,.and a class the rest of this week.
I will do a box of some sort, take some pictures and call it a day,


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Fair enough.


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

What I would like to know is how many projects have you started and finished this year? What were they. They are not on LM.
Everybody has there designer/builders they like. Most of us keep are mouths shut when they don't like one of them. I think you a StumpyNubs stepped over the line of being a good woodworker that someone would respect.
You are not brave enough to use your own name like Charles has.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

You need to actually READ the thread (at least my comments) before going off, Bigrock. My comments about Tommy MacDonald were largely positive, so much so that he personally contacted me. My comment about Charles Neil was a simple (failed) attempt at humor and I have profusely apologized to him, both personally and publicly.

If that's not good enough for you, I don't know what to tell ya…

You have NO projects, NO forum topics, NO blogs, NO buddies, and you criticize the fact that I haven't gotten around to posting any new projects in a while?

Come on, Bigrock, you need to rethink this one…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

There have been a good number of folks on LJs some of them putting two to three post in a row that love to stir the waters just to hear them self talk or type. Most of them that post all the time criticizing or critiquing others and or their projects and almost never have more than one project posted if that,No photos of their shop with zero blogs zero buddies and zero profile info and they never use there own name or photo. It kind of makes you wonder what they have to hide. Is it the never made anything other than a bird house in their 7th grade wood shop ,never had a shop and don't want their neighbor to see their photo or name on their post and expose the truth ?

Just for the record I know my grammar and spelling sucks


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That's OK Jim, we still know what you mean.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't speak for Stumpy, but my shop is bigger than yours (with posted pictures), I posted 3 projects in one series so that people like you cannot make the very same objection, and I am in Mexico, why would you want to know my name or see my ugly mug? As for blogs, well I am in the process of remodeling a home, too busy to be boring people with blogs, and since I don't have a hero worship, I don't post blogs about other woodworkers.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

A1- That kinda hurts! Were you talking about me?

Actually, I have written over 30 blogs, done nearly a dozen reviews, have not only posted shop photos, but I've updated them three times. True, I only have one project on here, but that doesn't mean I am not making any! And while it's true that Stumpy Nubs is not my real name, that is my real photo and I think that's enough personal exposure in dangerous virtual world. I try to look at every project that is posted on here and almost NEVER leave a comment about them that isn't positive. Sure, I can make a few wise cracks in the forums, but they seldom insults (my Charles Neil gaff excepted), and if you read what I say about people's actual work, I am hardly ever anything but supportive and complimentary.

I have been a woodworker only a short time when compared to a lot of others on this site. But in that time I've learned a LOT and I am a member of this site to freely share what I know, and learn as much as I can from people like A1Jim and Topo who know more than I.

I am not a troll.

JGM0658- YES, your shop is bigger than mine. You have a VAN parked in there for goodness sake!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JGM whats your name and stumpy I don't recall naming either one of you in my post. I was picking up on what stumpy said about people with very little useful input . The only part of my post that was directed to anyone was the part about my grammar and spelling sucking because I know that was a big issue for JGM whats your name. If somehow you felt part of what I said feels like it fit your input then I can understand a response. You both have a great day no matter what side of the border your on or the size of your shop.) Peace man

BTW nice shops!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

No worries A1- I was only messing with you, I didn't take your comments personally. Speak freely and if someone gets offended, that's their problem…


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

C'mon Jim, Stumpy and I are the only ones in this thread who are using nicknames, and have no profile. Who else could you be addressing your post but him and I? Specially with your dig about the grammar. I thought it was a cheap shot on your part and responded in kind.

Having said this (and I am not addressing this at you in particular) I don't understand what is the hang up with the grammar correction. Frankly if I am in a Spanish speaking forum and a person for whom Spanish is his/her second language corrects my Spanish grammar I would be embarrassed rather than upset.

Another thing, lets not forget that Mr. Neil was rather nasty in his response. When I read Stumpy's post, I thought it was a lightly humorous ribbing at Mr. Neil, apparently I was the only one who got him. Yet let me highlight some of Mr. Neil's response.

*you can't argue or debate with a drunk or a idiot, ..*

Since I doubt Stumpy is posting drunk, I guess the implication is that he is an idiot. Mr. Neil should be apologizing to Stumpy, not the other way around.

*and 'Stupid Nuts" here in *********************************** , southern country we have a saying, " If ya cant run with the big dawg , stay the hell on the porch, you need to crawl under*

Notice the "Stupid Nuts" appellation…is this an example of class, as I was accused of not having?

*I watched your Video and your a joke *

Jeeezzzz men, sorry but Mr. Neil's videos are not exactly the cat's meow.

I find it curious that no one seems to be upset at his rudeness just because he is Charles Neil. Is Mr. Neil a good woodworker? Sure he is, is he the best I have ever seen? not by far.

In the end, I have nothing against you. You seem to be a nice person, but you should allow others opinion about Mr. Neil even if he is a good friend of yours.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I thought Charles initial response was a little strong too. However, I didnt want to muddy the waters anymore. I am really glad they worked it out, and have made an interesting positive challenge out of it. I guess what bothers me, is that if one was to read the entire thread, I dont think Tommy was being bashed at all. I think most people said he was a stand up, talented guy, who has the potential to be a top notch tv woodworker. Charles was also given respect for his talent as a woodworker. Which I think is the an important aspect of having a tv show. Your talent as a woodworker should be clear and evident. Both Tommy and Charles have that in spades.

To me, and only me, when one is on tv, or a public personalty, a professional, or an artist who puts his work out there for mass consumption. They need to be aware that not all people will like it all of the time. I see critique and opinions about them as fair game. That goes with the territory. Because they are "public" figures. Stumpy made a video. I think he understands critics, regional bias, and opinions based on the feedback he got. I do not think it is ok to attack or demean them on personal levels, but as for their shows, is should and can be debated. Just like movies, they are critiqued. Not all movies get two thumbs up, or oscar nominations.

I probably should just keep my opinions to myself, if it is not postive. But I feel the point that they are public figures to a certain extent, therefor they are subject to all that goes with it, is a point worth emphasizing. However, I would like to point out that personal insults are out of line, and should not happen. I will work to maintain a level of positivity, and support all the woodworkers here. I appreciate learning and sharing with all, and I am thankful for this site. Just my .02. Thanks and sorry.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JG AKA Mr. Gonzales I don't believe this is the only post on LJs? I know my Grammer and spelling are poor so I stated it. No big deal to most. I'm glad you are able to address good grammar in more than one langue I would love to be able to do that in one. I've had a learning disability including dyslexia every since I started in school so some things I can't get to stick in my memory no mater how I try .It only took me 40,000 post to keep in though how to us there verses their's use . With out spell check and my wonderful wife helping me spell many of the same words over and over I doubt you would have a clue what I'm trying to put in print ,assuming you do now. It would wonderful to be able just to write one sentence with out having to go back and read it twice and use spell check on 50% of the words in it.
Yes I defend Charles Neil and yes he is my friend. As far as Charles being Rude ,I think that was what he intended. I think we all are rude from time to time ,like pointing out how some ones spelling and grammar are poorly done. For those that are good at it they know when some one else is not. It's like pointing to a fat man he's fat, I have no control over what others think or feel about Charles or any of my other friends but I'm entitled to express a opposing opinion just the same as you are. I am ferociously loyal to my friends . If you choose not believe what I say that too is your wright. I don't know you other than what you write ,so even if I disagree with what you say or how you say it does not mean I hold any animosity towards you either.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*JG and Shane- *You don't have to keep negative comments to yourself, but as you said, those comments should be professional, not personal. I called Charles a "Hillbilly who can't put two coherent sentences together". That was personal, so I deserved the response he gave me. I went to far that time. I have gone on the offense at times myself when someone has been unkind to me. I believe I called someone in this very thread a "moron".

The point is, I should THINK before I type. All of us should because it only takes one unprofessional statement to lose a valuable member of this website forever. We may have the right to say what we like, but what a shame the consequences can be.

*A1Jim's *comments were totally professional, in my opinion, no matter who he had in mind. He's a good guy and I hope he continues to comment freely on any thread I participate in.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

It hasn't gotten above 12 degrees (F) here, yet, today.

It may BE sunny, but … that doesn't matter … because I'm NOT going out there !!!

[as you were….]


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BRRRRRR I'm glad it's not that cold here. Time to head to the shop Neil and stay inside. 
I'm as I were ) or is that, I'm as I am?)


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't forget to tell him about all the SNOW, too.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry Jim, but my last name is not Gonzales. As to the rest, better leave it alone and end this silliness, too much work at the shop to waste time on it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry Mr. JGM0658 )


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

that is the shop address, not my name….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Daaaa ) You got me there. Have a good one.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

A box for a challenge? Dang, I was hoping for a bombe chest or a reproduction of federial period piece or something but a box? Although it's probably good idea to keep it simple so you got a chance. I think the best thing about Charles is his simple (for yankees thats not stupid) delivery and he gives practical advise and since he's been making a living at it for a long time, I trust that.


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

All I can say is you have a throw down and you better show up.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree with bonesbr549 (post #150). Maybe we should pick the project they build. Something that isn't simple or that is too complicated. Just a thought.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Too late Junior- it's already begun…

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/31259#reply-338457


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Story of my life, Stump…...
Good luck to the both of you.


----------



## HenryH (Jan 29, 2009)

Great craftsman - Bad TV


----------



## rawdawgs50 (Feb 20, 2010)

"True, I only have one project on here, but that doesn't mean I am not making any! And while it's true that Stumpy Nubs is not my real name, that is my real photo and I think that's enough personal exposure in dangerous virtual world."... "I am not a troll.".............StumpyNubs

......personal exposure…you have no problem calling other people out by name and personally trying to discredit them…whats to hide?

*StumpyNubs aka James H^^^^^^^*

I will leave it at that…last name not needed to showcase the point, but at least now you can be on a first name basis here on LJ. Before you decide to light someone up with uncalled for slander thinking you can hide behind an avatar….think again.

Good luck with your box-


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Raw- Have you been staying up nights for the past week trying to get information to "out" me? Seriously, buddy, my name is no secret here on LJs, and neither is is out of the ordinary to have an avitar. (Unless YOUR name is really Rawdawgs50?)

Give me a break… Some people just like to argue… Well congratulations!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

What the hell was that???

Post #156?


----------



## davidmackv (Nov 21, 2013)

He has a nervous laugh that is annoying when watching his show, but I like his show and think he is very informative. I like a lot of the projects he makes.


----------



## papawtom (Mar 10, 2015)

I am sorry, but "Tawmy"Mac just drives me nuts.he shows some skills, but semi too dumb to do projects. He always seems to have a really skilled guy doing the work and kind of smart talks to the guy. Or he has a grunt buddy with him. Let's get crackin, right buddy?, "he- he " stupid laugh constantly , cool, cool, thats really cool, right buddy? He-he. Lets get crackin.
.Besides being owned by sponsors. I get it , he looks like Richard Gere a little, in good shape, and the hair thing. Do they want more chick's to watch or what?

Scott Philips, AmericanWoodboring, is another show host that watching is like having surgery without anesthesia. He is special. Don't drink the water in Ohio. (Ref. Sam Angelo , u tube)

Charles Neal is a hillbilly. Nuff said.

Norm is the man. A master carpenter and excellent craftsman. He can do it with machinery or by hand. Or with his crazy collection of antique tools (Ala Roy Underhill.)His show was more about normal shop production, not a labor of love. But he is capable to do so.

Ranting completed, carry on.


----------



## Ggrenier (Feb 4, 2016)

hello! You are very funny guys


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I caught TM way back when he was a "nobody" cussing and throwing tools around it was great. I was so impressed with his skills I watched almost all his videos. The guy has definitely got game when it comes to ww'ing and I think the TV show fails to reveal his true skills.

I think the show is, unfortunately way too truncated. Many of the ww'ing processes of interest are often glossed over, its a little frustrating. I think that is just the nature of a TV show. But the few shows I've watched I've learned something.

I'll forever be indebted to Charles Neil for learning about "sneak up on it", bag your wood, "uncup the cup" and the door splining technique.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

5 year old thread here fellas ….


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I thought the same when I watched the first few Stumpy episodes. I haven't watched since so I guess I got my answer.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have posted things similar to Tom's post about on-line and TV woodworking shows but after a true self-examination I feel I was being unfair.I may not like some of their personality traits,humor or even some of their techniques,but they are out there doing it(woodworking) the best they know how,so let's not spend our time belly aching about others and focus on what we can do better and let everyone else do things the way that works best for them.
For the record I started woodworking watching Norm and learned a lot about basic woodworking. Charles Neil may have a down home flavor some folks don't favor but he's one of the most talented people out there re woodworking and finishing plus he's the kindest most generous people I know. I use to be in touch with Tommy Mcdonald online and he made one of the most amazing Bombe chest I've seen.
There are others out there who I don't agree with their techniques or humor but they are doing the best they know and have their owning following.
Let's look at out own personalities and projects and see how we compare to those we hold a critical view of.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Closed by request: StumpyNubs


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Well said Jim,I record all the Rough-cut episodes I can,I like TM for one thing ,he cuts to the chase and gets to the final project in an orderly fashion,his shows are not for novices who need to be shown every step of the way.

The show is actually 20 minutes ,he can only mention specific important steps and then he has to get back to 
"this is how it's going to look like when it's done right".
Some woodworking shows are all about "how"to build such and such, his is all about * projects *that are cool and an average woodworker with basic power tools can achieve.


----------

